# Still Searching



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Another day of struggle. I really suck at trout fishing. I did catch some today, 3 little tiny ones but not what I’m looking for. There was another truck at the bridge when I arrived but I never saw them on the river. Water was 64*. Beautiful as always.


----------



## stuck_in_indy (Apr 13, 2018)

Botiz said:


> Another day of struggle. I really suck at trout fishing. I did catch some today, 3 little tiny ones but not what I’m looking for. There was another truck at the bridge when I arrived but I never saw them on the river. Water was 64*. Beautiful as always.


I gave up and now go with a spinning rod and panther martins for these tight streams.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

This one was overall castable, I just struggled to find fish. I fished it last fall and did quite well. I did note that much of what was gravel and rock last September is now covered in sand.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

All alone again today. I caught a few gorgeous brookies, and lost three good browns on terrestrial strikes. One was a hog. My knot came untied. 

Water was 56*. Absolutely beautiful day.


----------



## surfstalker (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice looking brookie.

One the hook set discussion, I recall over casting into an over hanging brush just about dark about 40 years ago. Not wanting to spook the big brown that was feeding above me, I employed the big bass hook set to send the spinner flying out of the brush. Realizing it was zinging downriver in my direction and due to low light conditions I couldn't see it, so instinctively I turned away and covered my eyes with my left arm (I'm right handed). Felt a firm thump in the left elbow and found the spinner firmly imbedded. Cut the line, retied and caught the 21" brown on the next cast.

Back in the car, I tried pulling the spinner out, cutting it out, but no success. Drove home and slept on couch until dad got home from fishing. He grabbed pliers and with one quick tug, the spinner was out.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice thread, nice highjack.

IMO getting hooks out is easy and I often just ask someone close to help. All it takes is a heavy cord, pressure to push down on the shank, and pop it is out. I have done it too myself but found it more easy if not in my hand or arm.

I liked the post saying... "dad just grabbed the pliers and popped it out " 

Dad taught me how to do it with a cord and pop out they come...back to fishing  

https://lifehacker.com/remove-a-fis...t=To remove it from your,to pull the hook out.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

And another day of no hookups. Water was 62* and the river looked great but apart from a hit on a dry fly I didn’t so much as smell a fish. 

Now that we’re in the last month of the season, it looks like I might go the whole stretch without seeing another fishermen nor catching a brown worth taking a pic of. 

Had a good hike to get to the river today, fantastic time of year to be walking through the woods. Peace and quiet, just the way I like it.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Finally!


----------



## jashroomer (Sep 8, 2020)

Botiz said:


> Finally!


Congrats, persistence pays off, those are som cool looking fish.


----------

